# would you be in a relationship with a sex worker?



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 11, 2020)

ever since the idubbbz fiasco, alot of people have gone out of their way defending men (and women) who are in a relationship with strippers, prostitutes and even porn stars. why do you think people are ok now with open relationships or their significant other sleeping around? people defend this by saying "they doing this too support the household", "its their relationship and you have no right to criticize them!" or "i dont own the person. they can do whatever".

what happened with "until death do us part"? what happen with being loyal to the people you love and holding yourself too a higher standard? everyone wants to be a fucking sell-out, a shill to some big corporation or some mouth piece movie star (A WHORE)! things like having dignity or self respect seems too become less and less worth something. i have been called a fucking incel, a evangelical christian or a right winger for calling out on this crap! i think im going mental!


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 11, 2020)

Nope. I guess I'm weird in that I take relationships seriously. That includes monogamy, which in Clown World has come to be seen as antiquated and fascist. You want to be a whore, or be in a poly relationship? Go right ahead, but I won't be part of it.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 11, 2020)

If you're in a conventional, monogamous relationship then it's an obvious no. The type of people I've met personally who have engaged in relationships with "sex workers" are dumb and kind of trashy, and for some reason don't see their stripper girlfriend sleeping with a customer coming.

That being said, if one wants to be adventurous and see a lady of the night on the side while also seeing someone else on the other side, then they probably understand how things go and don't have any illusions about it.



> what happened with "until death do us part"? what happened to being loyal too the people you love and holding yourself too a higher standard?



Modern times are incompatible with traditionalist values, for better or worse. This goes without saying and must be accounted for when considering one's goals or desires.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 11, 2020)

the only relationships I have with whores is paying them to gargle my tard cum and then peeing inside their vaginas when they least expect it. I take extra pleasure in degrading a whore that has a "relationship" with a simp.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> the only relationships I have with whores is paying them to gargle my tard cum and then peeing inside their vaginas when they least expect it. I take extra pleasure in degrading a whore that has a "relationship" with a simp.


I am sorry about your virginity.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 11, 2020)

Rokko said:


> I am sorry about your virginity.


sorry about my pee dripping out of your "girlfriend"'s vagina onto your dick lmao


----------



## Rokko (Apr 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> sorry about my pee dripping out of your "girlfriend"'s vagina onto your dick lmao


Thats not how sex works.


----------



## that jerk over there (Apr 11, 2020)

> get back too the kitchen(female) get a real job(male)


That "too" disturbed my autism, I'm not picking that one. I'll go with "no", then.

It's weird people are willing to expose themselves to STDs or people who collect them so gleefully these days. I don't get it. And I suspect I'll never will. 
Monogamy is pretty rad with the right person.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 11, 2020)

> i have been called a fucking incel or a right winger for calling out on this crap! i think im going mental!



Don't let shit like that get to you.  It's pretty clear that clown world has been in affect for quite some time, so it's pretty much opposite day every day.  What once was considered controversial and not acceptable is now being trotted out like it's the greatest thing to ever happen to society.  The people that defend this kind of behavior are more of the big problem than the person doing the act in question, and unfortunately when it comes to women the amount of white knights defending their misbehavior increase with each passing year.  "incel" and "right-winger" along with other words like "virgin" or "nazi" is just the new cheap insult they can toss whenever they don't have a proper argument to the conversation.  If those are the only reactions you are getting when you call out bullshit then you can rest assured that you've already won and can just walk away.  No point in arguing with an NPC that's just programmed to think one way and ONLY one way.

As for people that actually WANT a monogamous relationship (like me, which to answer your question, hell no i wouldn't be in a relationship with a sex worker), they are still out there, but unfortunately they are the minority in the dating world.  I've already mentioned how shit online dating is, but even then, no one should just give up and lower their standards by doing the same thing everyone else is doing.  Just stay single until you know for sure you've met the right one that isn't bat-shit crazy like everyone else in the world.


----------



## PoopyButtPirateMan (Apr 11, 2020)

Rokko said:


> Thats not how sex works.


When you're too autistic for jokes, but null makes you a supervisor anyway. Are you the one user who voted yes?


----------



## raritycat (Apr 11, 2020)

No.  I've unfortunately come into contact with many sex workers and former sex workers over the years despite not seeking them out.  The majority of them are complete idiots.  They have no barometer for danger and put everyone they surround themselves at risk over the stupidest shit.  I'm not letting one into my home.


----------



## Otis Boi (Apr 11, 2020)

I could never date someone who does sex work while we are in a relationship even if it's an only fans. I think it because it just shows how little they think of their own bodies. I must sound like a boomer but fuck I like intimacy meaning something and people respecting themselves. 

Also your girlfriend/boyfriend having an only fans is like one step above being a cuck because Simps are just pathetic


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 11, 2020)

No. That's how you get AIDS.


----------



## Null (Apr 11, 2020)

No, and anyone who would needs to take care of themselves before looking to bring more people into their life.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Apr 11, 2020)

Lmao you backwards nazis, just ignore the basic chemistry of your brain and the actual mechanical effect of endorphin release, and the risk of STDs, and the higher chance of domestic violence, and the inclination towards mental issues, and the cultural implications, and enjoy your proud sex worker girlfriend you bigots!


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 11, 2020)

No. They're being whores instead of getting a job because they're lazy and dysfunctional. They earn their money illegally, in most jurisdictions, and the community is rife with STDs, physical and emotional violence, and drug abuse. Why would I put myself through the hell of caring about someone who cares so little about themselves? It would take a series of severe concussions for me to believe their work life wouldn't affect me in any way and their destructive patterns of behavior would not affect our relationship.


----------



## Bob Barker (Apr 11, 2020)

No. I'll stay an incel virgin before I'd even hold hands with a prostitute.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 11, 2020)

No. Apart from what everyone else has said, it'd be absolutely impossible to talk to each other about the other's day without instantly making yourself a cuckold.

In fact, you're automatically a cuckold if you're in a relationship with a sex worker.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Apr 11, 2020)

Get your autistic ratings ready because of what I'm about to say:

Motherhood is the supreme vocation of a woman. Women are more biologically geared toward being mothers than men are to being fathers--their natural hormone balance favors building fat over building muscle (which provides surplus energy and carbon for building a child), their anatomy reminds them violently every month, "Hey, you're not pregnant; what gives?" And with the decreased muscle mass is a concomitant increased tendency towards increased dependence on others, particularly men, to supply their natural defects. Biologically this means that a woman's survival strategy is to make herself agreeable to a man so that she would have a provider and protector, while her side of the bargain is to provide him with sexual congress and children that can be the beneficiaries of the surplus of his labor.

If motherhood and prostitution can be compared to occupation models, the former is traditional employment and the latter is freelancing. Prostitution in a sense is ersatz motherhood because the woman's side of the bargain is drastically reduced; she only has to provide sex and not children. On the other hand, the man is provider only and not a protector. To compensate for this reduction, prostitutes have to cast as wide a net as possible to meet her monetary needs because the man she's with is only with him for an hour, but there are 24 in a day, right? But wait, are we forgetting something?

The child. Before the sexual revolution (and the contraceptive revolution that preceded it), it was taken for granted that children were the result of sex. This hasn't escaped the notice of prostitutes throughout history (oldest profession, anyone?) so there were two avenues available to a "product of conception." The first was for the prostitute-mother to raise her child anyway, while clinging to her survival strategy. This is suboptimal for both because the father, if he could be identified, would be hesitant to claim his child and mother the mother would have to divide her attention to men who aren't the father. The second, of course, was termination. This gets rid of the problem of divided attention and absconding fathers, but the only problem, of course, *is that it's fucking murder*.

This is why no matter how strong the rhetoric is about how "sex work is real work", in the souls of uncucked men, a prostitute is trash, no matter how wealthy she is. It indicates that she uses her body to get ahead in life but frustrates the natural end of her biology. And these days, with Planned Parenthood clamoring for more funds and the right to stay open while the planet is under quarantine, a man who learns a woman is a former prostitute can't help but wonder how many tiny souls got in the way of her foul business.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 11, 2020)

No. You'd have to be crazy to go into that work in the 1st place. Best case scenario I typically see with sex workers are depressed weirdos in terms of relationships and the rest are outright sluts who will try to milk your wallet drier than your dick. Don't engage these people beyond paying for your hour. You'll find so many good matches if you keep your eyes open and your feet moving.


----------



## 2021Murder (Apr 11, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> No. You'd have to be crazy to go into that work in the 1st place. Best case scenario I typically see with sex workers are depressed weirdos in terms of relationships and the rest are outright sluts who will try to tard cum your wallet drier than your dick. Don't engage these people beyond paying for your hour. You'll find so many good matches if you keep your eyes open and your feet moving.



100% on point.

Thats why this is a shit topic, everyone outside of anyone that is a leftist would say no. Although that does mean 100 million people just in the US would date a prostitute or at least tolerate their friends dating one. Although thats really the biggest sin of the last half millennia of western civilization that inability to drop the anvil. 

But basically the topic should be "would you date someone that used to be a hooker/stripper" in which case i have a feeling the number of people that would/would go up.

And if you flip it around entirely "married users, would you leave your current spouse of you found out they used to be a prostitute" i bet the number would drop to 0, and even if you extend it to users in relationships. I have a hard time believing a lot of people would throw away a whole relationship for that past occupation, especially the over 40 here.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 11, 2020)

No.

Even if we ignore the cucking part, prostitutes usually have other serious issues - STDs, mental illnesses, undesirable personality traits _not considered a mental illness_, some traumatic background - and there are heaps of other crimes connected to prostitution: human trafficking, drug trafficking, distribution and use of drugs, sometimes assault and robbery. Get a john drunk, take him to a back alley, have your pimp take all his shit. And that's just street prostitution.

According to stories I hear sometimes, women who make this kind of decision consciously - so not as a way to escape poverty or forced into being a hooker, usually bored housewives or college/uni students wanting some extra money 'sides scholarship - get hooked on the lifestyle, and progressively spend more and more every month, sometimes to cheer themselves up, sometimes to keep their appearance presentable. And the older they get, the more money they have to spend just to keep their youthful appearance, ultimately in vain, because there's always someone younger.

And let's just not get into those who regularly fly to the Middle East to gargle some sheikh balls, because no matter how beatiful they might be, those women completely lack self-respect.


----------



## A Pox (Apr 11, 2020)

This is a question of the inexperienced. 

Anybody that's been in a relationship with a woman over 30 knows that they're a bundle of self-doubt, self-loathing and baby hormones. 

No sane man would add "spoiled by easy money" or "has taken thousands of dicks" on top of that powder keg.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Apr 11, 2020)

I have dated strippers though i have a thing for crazy bitches.


----------



## Bob Barker (Apr 11, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> And if you flip it around entirely "married users, would you leave your current spouse of you found out they used to be a prostitute" i bet the number would drop to 0, and even if you extend it to users in relationships. I have a hard time believing a lot of people would throw away a whole relationship for that past occupation, especially the over 40 here.


IDK, knowing that someone lied about something like that would be a huge issue in a relationship. How can I trust them not to cheat if they are both a cheap whore and a liar?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 11, 2020)

'Would you date someone with a rotting dick / vagina?'


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 11, 2020)

No, I would not date a sex worker. As a general rule, sex workers tend to have a lot of problems and major issues in their personal life and this goes for both illegal sex work (hookers) and legal (strippers, cam girls, etc.) although from what I do know, strippers tend to be less dysfunctional than hookers or cam girls. Especially since strip clubs are more regulated as a general rule.

Call me old-fashioned, but I adhere to the principles of "don't stick it in the crazy" and "don't run around on your significant other"

If you're in a committed relationship, don't even pay for a sex worker.

If you're single and you want to waste money on a stripper or some webcam model, that's your prerogative, not mine.

Hell, if you want to fuck a hooker, then it's still kind of sleazy and it's extremely risky as fuck but it's also not as fucked-up as actually cheating on someone. Not my cup of tea, but I think a lot of incels and simps would be a lot happier if they just fucked an escort and got it over with.

Just be sure to use proper protection and make sure you or her leaves afterwards.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 11, 2020)

I've actually befriended a former stripper and she shared with me that she utilized the job to be able to meet and get close to people. (And yeah, it's not bullshit; she was that kind of gal). And it changed my whole perception. Stripping really isn't nearly as unappealing as being an escort. I'd be weird, but I don't think it would bother me forever. Way easier if it was former, not currently, for sure.

As for the latter, I don't think so. That's not what I'd consider a "relationship" if I ever saw her. Life isn't a cheesy movie like Pretty Woman.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, a few of the escorts I've been with I would love to. But, I know that's a bad idea and they wouldn't give me the time of the day without my shekels anyway.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 11, 2020)

The idea that sex workers, strippers and e-girls are "used goods" and irredeemable is pretty autistic but dating a girl while she is still doing that stuff is just sad. I'm not saying their should be a law but sex should be a personal and sacred. 

When Idubbz said he was "fine with it" that actually just made it worse.


----------



## PoopyButtPirateMan (Apr 11, 2020)

DrunkJoe said:


> I have dated strippers though i have a thing for crazy bitches.


I've known more than one guy who has, and I gotta say, "DrunkJoe" would be a fitting name for all them. 


In fact, I've known (not friends with just known of should say, wouldn't associate with this type) a guy who was unemployed lived with her, let her pay the bills with her stripper money, while he stayed at home drunk all day diddling her kids, it eventually came out. (And no, she didn't leave him immediately after)


----------



## Hux (Apr 11, 2020)

I am not going to tack my last name on a woman who's repertoire amounts to Village Bicycle and I sure as fuck am not going to have a child with her when they're at risk of finding about about all the pics and vids of all the nasty shit she's done with whatever amount of guys she's done it with when they're old enough to independently use the internet


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 11, 2020)

I dont fuckn care if she strips on the internet or sends out nudes for cash, as long as the cash is good.
Its a clever way for pretty girls to make money with next to no work.
It would also be funny to have a whole folder of dick pick of small wee wees, just imagine the possibilities.
But she has to be realy hot, not just a slut to ugly to get fucked in a bar like most E-girls.

in the end i would blow it all by sending messages to their loved ones about how they spend their neet bux just to fuck with them.


----------



## Volvo240 (Apr 11, 2020)

The only stripper I know personally is a lesbian. She stopped stripping and started working at one of the chain titty restaurants. Which I guess good for her?
I'm not saying jealousy won't exist but considering most of the clients are the opposite sex I can see why it wouldn't cause as many issues 
The weird thing is like every man I know in their late 30s to early 50s dated a stripper at some point. Story seems to always be they have a dead beat boyfriend at home and zero relationship with their dad.


----------



## Drifting Panzer (Apr 12, 2020)

No, if they don't respect themselves, why should I? 
On the other hand, I would not care if they had a wild period earlier in their life, but the second money gets involved that's the end of any possibility of a relationship, does not matter if that money was earned legaly or not.


----------



## GreatGrandGeneralAutismo (Apr 12, 2020)

Why would I bother having a relationship with a whore when I could spend less money and effort and recieve similar benefits


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 14, 2020)

I wouldn't date one for obvious reasons, but it's also important to note that the "empowered sex worker" stereotype has long been disproved. The majority of sex workers are either victims of human trafficking or are forced into the lifestyle due to lack of better financial options. The majority of them suffer sexually abuse/rape. 

Whether it's an escort, a prostitute, a stripper, etc, if you pay for it you're feeding into a system that facilitates the rape and abuse of women almost systematically, and if you date a sex worker for whatever reason (god help you), enabling that behavior is just as bad.


----------



## Desu Vult (Apr 16, 2020)

Eh why not. But bitch betta have my money at the end of her shift.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 16, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> And if you flip it around entirely "married users, would you leave your current spouse of you found out they used to be a prostitute" i bet the number would drop to 0, and even if you extend it to users in relationships. I have a hard time believing a lot of people would throw away a whole relationship for that past occupation, especially the over 40 here.


Cheating is one of the biggest causes of divorce out there. Why do you think cheating for pay would be more acceptable?


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 16, 2020)

I won't, because I don't stick my dick in crazy.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 16, 2020)

No, it always starts as some kind of fantasy for guys who date strippers, prostitutes and porn stars, eventuality it goes to shit and they can't handle it. The only exception I see is if the guy is in the business as well, and even I have doubts that it works out. Also, there is the crazy, self loathing issues that many of them will have. Spin it as empowerment or whatever, but there are almost always issues underneath, which I would rather not deal with.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 16, 2020)

no


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Apr 17, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> I wouldn't date one for obvious reasons, but it's also important to note that the "empowered sex worker" stereotype has long been disproved. The majority of sex workers are either victims of human trafficking or are forced into the lifestyle due to lack of better financial options. The majority of them suffer sexually abuse/rape.
> 
> Whether it's an escort, a prostitute, a stripper, etc, if you pay for it you're feeding into a system that facilitates the rape and abuse of women almost systematically, and if you date a sex worker for whatever reason (god help you), enabling that behavior is just as bad.


Is it true that most of the prostitutes in countries where it's legal are foreign?


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 17, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Is it true that most of the prostitutes in countries where it's legal are foreign?


not that I know of but I wouldn't be surprised. Lots of foreigners are tricked into coming to countries where it is legal, and are then pimped out when they arrive.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 18, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Is it true that most of the prostitutes in countries where it's legal are foreign?



In most countries being a sex worker is something of low status. Western white women are just being weird.


----------



## RichardMongler (Apr 18, 2020)

The only situation where open relationships "work" is when both parties have too much money to care. That is, rich celebrities, media personalities, performers, athletes and entertainers. And even then, relationships can turn sour and create conflicts of interest. If you live paycheck to paycheck or have to save up for retirement, open relationships are the fast track to poverty, heartbreak and misery. 

As for me, absolutely fucking not. Even not accounting for STDs, these women are usually coping with deep-seated psychological trauma or abusive pasts. Those that aren't insane are usually just unremarkable and bring little to the table worth building a relationship with. I'm just going to quote the honorable Jim Goad on this matter:


> The [sex] industry floats atop a fluffy pillow of fantasy. Chief among these fantasies:
> 
> The strippers have to pretend they like the johns.
> The johns have to pretend the strippers like them, too.
> Sorry, but I just can't pretend. Strippers don't create anything that lasts. There is no message in their performances besides "Guys like to look at my crotch." And I'm supposed to respect them? To view them as goddesses? As artists? How many of them could draw a stick figure or write a sentence? How many of their brains could burp up one, just one, original idea? Their entire job is to prey upon men's lonely vulnerability and suck money from their pockets.



I might possibly (and this is if I'm being generous) date a girl who posed nude once or twice, but certainly not a camgirl, stripper, prostitute or pornstar.


----------



## the clap (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, but only because all women are whores


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 18, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> The idea that sex workers, strippers and e-girls are "used goods" and irredeemable is pretty autistic but dating a girl while she is still doing that stuff is just sad. I'm not saying their should be a law but sex should be a personal and sacred.
> 
> When Idubbz said he was "fine with it" that actually just made it worse.



Having standards is autistic?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 18, 2020)

Prostitute or porn star, no.

Stripper or nude model, sure.

You can show off your body, but you can't actually have sex with someone else.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 18, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Is it true that most of the prostitutes in countries where it's legal are foreign?


There was a steady flow of women from Eastern/Central Europe and Russia to Germany, Switzerland, and Netherlands. Some went as nurses - either live-in caretakers for elderly people or regular nurses at a hospital - others went as "nurses". I have no idea whether or not they make up the majority of prostitues, and I don't really care either.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Obviously yes - they've good mileage. 

If you date more than one sex worker you can generate extra income by acting like a manager and assisting the girls with clients. One of the girls can sit at the top of the pecking order in order to keep the others in check. However, I imagine this arrangement might not be easy.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm not going to be physically intimate with someone whose entire career is based around using physical intimacy to siphon money from sad men.  That's like running up to Mike Tyson and punching him in the dick.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 18, 2020)

Unless you fantasize about being an emotional bellhop dealing with all of that fucking baggage, no.

You don't stick your dick in crazy and you never try to turn a ho into a housewife.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Apr 18, 2020)

fuck no


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Apr 18, 2020)

Would you purchase a used fleshlight?


----------



## soy_king (Apr 18, 2020)

Probably not. The only conceivable way would be if a girl had, before we met, been one of those high class escorts who fucked guys for $20,000 a session and is still relatively in her prime, but even then it would be really gross. The worst of that category are the thots who end up in Dubai fucking some Arab prince for a few months, or Meghan Markle.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Ahh....  Marrying stripper's & dating hookers.  I know this quagmire well; from having to supervise guys falling for the gate whores, and from my own misadventures in multiple foreign lands. 

But the only notable one was a yearlong relationship with a girl who was hooking when we met; she worked independently from her own website, with prescreened in-call johns only.

I'd known her for a year prior to that from the downstate after-hours club scene (we regularly hung out at Borders when they opened in the AM), and had no idea otherwise.  In all other respects she passed for a normal med student, except she didn't have a tugboat, family, or scholarships to augment her normal data-entry job, nor any decent moonlighting jobs locally.  During one post-party caffeine binge, she disclosed what she did to make ends meet....  and then asked me out.

To be honest, I really liked her to begin with, and agreed without thinking at all.  She was ready for that and asked me again, after I'd thought about it.  So I did, for about two minutes; because fuck, she was funny & hot.  I've always been decidedly unserious about other people's personal choices outside of mine, but she was definitely concerned about my having second thoughts...  plus she offered to let me personally nuke her site, as well as change her phone number to something we shared (this was before cellphones were widespread).

And it worked fine for that year, with no opportunities for her to hook on the sly because we were together 24/7; we never talked about it, and I never asked.  It ended when she landed a lucrative gig across the country with Ping golf clubs, taking the money from the same kind of rich fucks that she used to bang on the side to pay for a school/career that she hated.  And honestly, I didn't blame her; the checks she got after landing the job with them at the Ping showroom were fat to start with, and going to corporate out west landed her in the almost-six figure salary range.

So I guess she went back to hooking for them, in a way, but on a much less personally compromising basis.

But that personal powerlevel experience is by far the exception; if only I'd been so lucky with that kind of solidity & honesty in the rest of my "normal" relationships.  I definitely do not recommend that kind of thing now; it's far too easy for either party to break exclusivity rules or whatnot, due to the prevalence of social media anyways.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Apr 18, 2020)

Doug_S1 said:


> If you date more than one sex worker you can generate extra income by acting like a manager and assisting the girls with clients. One of the girls can sit at the top of the pecking order in order to keep the others in check. However, I imagine this arrangement might not be easy.


Awful lot of words to say "be a pimp."

"Be a pimp, not a simp?"

Anyways, I find it really telling that Vito Corleone had nothing but disdain for Philip Tattaglia who was in that profession.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 18, 2020)

DrunkNDoziNDragN said:


> Would you purchase a used fleshlight?



At least vaginas are self-cleaning.(optimistically).


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 18, 2020)

There is a good reason calling a family member or friend a whore is considered an insult.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 19, 2020)

I would, assuming the relationship would last a hour max. & for a decent rate.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 20, 2020)

kuniqsX said:


> I would, assuming the relationship would last a hour max. & for a decent rate.



An interesting thing I learned about how escorts determine their rates; is that it's based on how many drinks (or primo Columbian bang-bang) they'd be bought on a given night at a busy club, plus expenses.

That number can also be based on how much dope a working girl needs to get through a day, though cokewhores & other addicts are pretty obvious with their rate-scales.

Anyways; I used to think it was bullshit, until I really started paying attention to how much club drinking costs, and how many drinks my attractive & unattached female friends would both drink & turn down in a night.  So yeah, the average of $250 for an hour is about right for a clean & normal-looking girl who can hit 7/10 in daylight, with makeup.  In this respect, the majority of hookers are fairly self-aware; the $20 crackwhore knows that no amount of makeup would get her more than a couple pints at the bar (if any).

The way things went is that I didn't just rescue my guys from the clutches of window-tappers, strippers, and club bottlegirls....  I often moonlighted as armed security & ended up being Father Goose for more than a few girls, at/or between venues, and/or on a personal basis...  and holy shit, I learned a lot.  AMA.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 20, 2020)

...how much coke can you get as an escort for a classy middle-aged woman?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 20, 2020)

kuniqsX said:


> ...how much coke can you get as an escort for a classy middle-aged woman?



That, I don't know.  I worked security, made sure they didn't get dopefucked, and drove them around; I didn't score blow or provide anything other than peace-of-mind & transportation.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 20, 2020)

Cool. I was just asking for a friend's friend


----------



## Banworld (Apr 20, 2020)

It's hardly a relationship if they're actively seeking the sexual attention of other people. You can talk a big game about 'love' and having an 'emotional connection' all you like however you can have sex without love but you can't have love without sex. It plays a role on some level, as a pastime with a partner or an expression of intimacy. And if they're out pumping some other broad or sucking some other guys cock, that's effectively walking all over your intimacy. 

That's even before we get into the ramifications of turning yourself into a commodity to be rented out. The guys who say 'she's not your girlfriend, she's ours' to these cucks are totally right - your gf has turned herself into an item on the public marketplace where yours vs. mine is a question of how deep our pockets are.

Anyone who would get into that relationship or pursue one has some unresolved issues they ought to work out before getting into a relationship.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 20, 2020)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> An interesting thing I learned about how escorts determine their rates; is that it's based on how many drinks (or primo Columbian bang-bang) they'd be bought on a given night at a busy club, plus expenses.
> 
> That number can also be based on how much dope a working girl needs to get through a day, though cokewhores & other addicts are pretty obvious with their rate-scales.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity: what are the surest signs of a future victim, and what kinds of people are the biggest predators? Both in the sense of "hooker fleecing some shitfaced drunk" and "the kind of guy who'd re-enact the first minutes of Unforgiven"?


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 20, 2020)

Only if he/she sells nothing but pictures of his/her feet so we can laugh together at the people who buy them.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 20, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Out of curiosity: what are the surest signs of a future victim, and what kinds of people are the biggest predators? Both in the sense of "hooker fleecing some shitfaced drunk" and "the kind of guy who'd re-enact the first minutes of Unforgiven"?



Bad habits; and dead eyes, or the 1000yd stare *at* someone.

Turned out there's a look you see from hajis before they turn themselves into explosive greasespots, or intend to later; one that's shared by all who intend on doing something very nasty to someone.

It's the spontaneous acts of violence that are most dangerous, and those almost entirely come from drunks.

Hence, smart working girls have the same rules as tattoo parlors; drunks & filthy fucks who show up promptly get the boot, no matter how much cash they wave around.

Also, in regards to clubs/venues; bouncers & security are very different jobs, even though bouncers wear shirts that say "Security".  Good establishments retain armed plainclothes.  The majority of bouncers are off-duty cops, or on-duty officers contracted through the city; therefore, neither are in a position to do much other than arrest/detain violent patrons, or show them the street.  To put it a different way; bouncers/doormen are allowed to suplex & hogtie those that need it, but security is there to make someone _pay._

However, this also means that bouncers are bound to one location; some dancers will work a couple different venues in a night (for different DJ sets/shows).  Even if the joints are owned by the same establishment, the girls were either responsible for their own transportation, or they rode with someone like me.  The girls I worked for outside of venue gigs either paid my rate directly, or I did it gratis because I made friends in a lot of places.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Apr 20, 2020)

I can't get over how faggy most of the internet is about this. "Can I haz marriage and kids?" "Don't dress provocatively. Be modest"

Total fucking faggotty. I want a slut. I want an orgy with her whore friends. I don't want a gay marriage. Have a good time in Leave It To Beaver land faggots.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 20, 2020)

Banworld said:


> That's even before we get into the ramifications of turning yourself into a commodity to be rented out. The guys who say 'she's not your girlfriend, she's ours' to these cucks are totally right - your gf has turned herself into an item on the public marketplace where yours vs. mine is a question of how deep our pockets are.



That's the weird thing. They label this sort of behavior "progressive" but in actuality, the woman is still being objectified and used as a commodity rather than being treated as a person. As opposed to when women were used as a way to acquire land or form alliances with kingdoms and the like.

People say women who don't support this sort of thing and actually prefer more traditional kind of relationships or roles suffer from "internalized misogyny" when this sort of thing is both misogynistic and misandrist in nature.

Women still end up selling their bodies and men are left feeling too worthless to have somebody they can call their own.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Apr 20, 2020)

We've argued this elsewhere before.  Bottom line, relationships with promiscuous partners are more likely to be unhappy, their marriages fall apart about as you'd expect, and love doesn't matter as much as you hope it does.

If you're going to define "relationship" down to something extremely casual like "friend with benefits", then just make up a different name for it already.  You are not in a relationship if your partner bangs 5 other people but only watches Netflix with you.  You're just the equivalent of a comfortable blanket, the time-killing hobby they have during the downtime from giving _other_ people the illusion of companionship.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Dec 9, 2020)

ApatheticViewer said:


> I can't get over how faggy most of the internet is about this. "Can I haz marriage and kids?" "Don't dress provocatively. Be modest"
> 
> Total fucking faggotty. I want a slut. I want an orgy with her whore friends. I don't want a gay marriage. Have a good time in Leave It To Beaver land faggots.


This about sums up my take on it, Id only really be going for something casual anyways so i wouldn't really be that bothered. Sluts aren't that bad depending on their reasoning for doing it, just wouldn't want a serious relationship with one


----------



## janedoe (Dec 9, 2020)

no because i can't be in a relationship with someone i don't respect, and i don't respect sex workers.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 9, 2020)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> At least vaginas are self-cleaning.(optimistically).


every woman I've met who genuinely believes this bullshit had some of the worst hygiene out there. It's like believing that you don't need to brush your teeth after drinking something acidic because your spit is alkaline so it neutralises the reaction.


----------



## Drifting Panzer (Dec 9, 2020)

ApatheticViewer said:


> Total fucking faggotty. I want a slut. I want an orgy with her whore friends. I don't want a gay marriage. Have a good time in Leave It To Beaver land faggots.


Most likely she will have orgies with her friends while you can watch like a good cuck. Hell, if you're really lucky the bulls might have use of you as a fluffer.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 9, 2020)

I dated a stripper a few years back so im open to the idea, i'm unsure if I could deal with someone fucking them however.


----------



## emptyblu (May 4, 2021)

All the people here are saying “no“ but if any of you were married and started getting bored of you’re own wives you wouldn’t mind paying for these so called “whores“ to keep you company for a night.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 4, 2021)

Infinit3catbug said:


> All the people here are saying “no“ but if any of you were married and started getting bored of you’re own wives you wouldn’t mind paying for these so called “whores“ to keep you company for a night.


Yes, what better way to spice up "you're" marriage than to bring an STD into the mix?


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (May 4, 2021)

A relationship, no. Friends? Sure.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 4, 2021)

Yes. Why? Because I ran out of fucks a long long time ago.


----------



## byuu (May 4, 2021)

Do hentai pics of her count as sex work?


----------



## Niggernerd (May 4, 2021)

I don't waste time on 3D whores.
2D whores only.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 4, 2021)

No, I think it's degenerate, but it does make for a banger of a song.


----------



## emptyblu (May 4, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Yes, what better way to spice up "you're" marriage than to bring an STD into the mix?


Unfortunately most guys don’t care about bringing an STD to the mix when committing infidelity.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 4, 2021)

Depends on the sort of sex work.

Hookers and escorts, no. Wouldn't trust them and not looking to get sick.

Porn stars, very likely no, but if Reilly Reid was begging me to marry her it would be hard to turn down. 

Strippers and e-thots, maybe. Depends on the person; would have to evaluate on a case-by-case basis.

Hentai artists, yes.


----------



## Negus (May 5, 2021)

Does pimping count as a relationship?


----------



## Johan Hulth (May 5, 2021)

Obviously there's a massive gulf between between a full on whore and someone selling a handful of anonymous noodz on OF. Some may see little moral difference between camgirling and irl stripping, but the practical, day-in day-out reality is vastly different. Switch off the cam at the end of the day and go eat simp donated pizza with the same listless energy as anyone who's spent most of the day wanking, on cam or not, is still magnitudes safer than being around a load of drunk and coked up horny dudes at 3am, several nights a week. 

The thing with Anissa is different again because she was already an e-celeb to some degree and put her actual name to it, without any semblance of masquerade. It was just so out in the open like yea here's my tits. It could've just been a nudge-wink alt account compartmentalised thing, but no it had to be all out there with iDubbz making cringy "address the issue" video essays. Boomer take: For a generation obsessed with the moral intricacies of sexuality they're incredibly neurotic and unsexy and sanitised. By taking all the secretive, personal naughtiness out of everything it becomes stripped of much of the fun. Just terminally online naval gazing.

This is why I hate the nebulous term "sex worker" and all the tripe talked around "normalizing" it. It's way too broad a thing to come under one banner and it's all just so tiresome.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 5, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> ever since the idubbbz fiasco, alot of people have gone out of their way defending men (and women) who are in a relationship with strippers, prostitutes and even porn stars. why do you think people are ok now with open relationships or their significant other sleeping around? people defend this by saying "they doing this too support the household", "its their relationship and you have no right to criticize them!" or "i dont own the person. they can do whatever".
> 
> what happened with "until death do us part"? what happen with being loyal to the people you love and holding yourself too a higher standard? everyone wants to be a fucking sell-out, a shill to some big corporation or some mouth piece movie star (A WHORE)! things like having dignity or self respect seems too become less and less worth something. i have been called a fucking incel, a evangelical christian or a right winger for calling out on this crap! i think im going mental!


if you get into a relationship with a whore you are either a cuck or ponce.

I'm neither, so I'm in the nay vote camp.


----------



## Vingle (May 5, 2021)

No, I would be concerned about STD's. If he earns a lot on being an e-thot. Sure, but most don't earn a lot on it.


----------



## Petronella (May 5, 2021)

Depends on the type of sex work. Being a prostitute and actually having sex with other people, absolutely not. Being a cammer or having an OnlyFans, maybe.

My real issue would be less the actual sex work, and more the fact that this person feels they have no other skills to offer, or jobs available to them, besides showing bobs and vagene and giving strangers handies.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 5, 2021)

Nope. Even if the male sex worker is routinely tested for every STI under the fucking Sun and due to me not having a female cuckold fetish, I wouldn't trust him as far as I'd throw his ass to the curb.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Leaning towards no. Seems like a good way to get AIDS. If selling videos to nerds online then would be whatever.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 5, 2021)

Vingle said:


> No, I would be concerned about STD's. If he earns a lot on being an e-thot. Sure, but most don't earn a lot on it.





Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Nope. Even if the male sex worker is routinely tested for every STI under the fucking Sun and due to me not having a female cuckold fetish, I wouldn't trust him as far as I'd throw his ass to the curb.





Thomas Highway said:


> Leaning towards no. Seems like a good way to get AIDS. If selling videos to nerds online then would be whatever.


Y'all miss August Ames too, huh?

Rest in Power, Queen.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

I honestly don't know who that is.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 5, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Y'all miss August Ames too, huh?
> 
> Rest in Power, Queen.


I just found out about her. Pretty, but how many STI'S did she accumulate before killing herself?


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2021)

if it's just like someone with an onlyfans then sure, why not. but otherwise I'd be worried about stis and shit


----------



## Solid Snek (May 5, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I honestly don't know who that is.





Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> I just found out about her. Pretty, but how many STI'S did she accumulate before killing herself?


She was a sex worker who spoke out against STDs in the porn industry, particularly their prevalence in the gay / transgender porn community. She refused to work with male actors who engaged in high-risk behavior on the grounds that she didn't want to subject her to body to infections, and as a result, got bullied into suicide by LGBT and anti-disclosure activists.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> She was a sex worker who spoke out against STDs in the porn industry, particularly their prevalence in the gay / transgender porn community. She refused to work with male actors who engaged in high-risk behavior on the grounds that she didn't want to subject her to body to infections, and as a result, got bullied into suicide by LGBT and anti-disclosure activists.



Why do you have this info on ready?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 5, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> She was a sex worker who spoke out against STDs in the porn industry, particularly their prevalence in the gay / transgender porn community. She refused to work with male actors who engaged in high-risk behavior on the grounds that she didn't want to subject her to body to infections, and as a result, got bullied into suicide by LGBT and anti-disclosure activists.


I read the Wikipedia article, and it seems to hold only half of the story. Pretty hypocritical of them to eat their own and goad a bisexual woman with DID to hang herself over her sexual autonomy. I think she was in the right.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 5, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Nope. I guess I'm weird in that I take relationships seriously. That includes monogamy, which in Clown World has come to be seen as antiquated and fascist. You want to be a whore, or be in a poly relationship? Go right ahead, but I won't be part of it.



Count me in on this. It's absolutely insane how the lunatics of the left in recent years have managed to convince themselves literal whoring is 'empowering.'

If I found out 3 months, a year, or 10 years into a relationship a woman had done any kind of sex work - I'm out. That's a hill I'm willing to die on. 

I'm also of the belief those who do sex work are invariably broken people. You can literally never have a fulfilling, healthy relationship with someone who did that. I have yet to see a single example in real life or otherwise where I have been proven wrong on this.


----------



## Local Fed (May 5, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Why do you have this info on ready?


You ask this on a website where one of the current pieces of featured content is entitled "Chantal has admitted that she smoked meth with a strange Arab in a crackshack."


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Local Fed said:


> You ask this on a website where one of the current pieces of featured content is entitled "Chantal has admitted that she smoked meth with a strange Arab in a crackshack."



There are many forums here. One must not necessarily be up on the lore of your deviant obsessions.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 5, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Why do you have this info on ready?


Why don't you? It was a pretty major news story when it broke, and it's a great example of the sort of splits that develop in intersectional politics. Feminists and libertarians tended to support August (bodily autonomy and career self-determination), LGBT and anti-disclosure types tended to attack her (allegations of homophobia), and the whole shitshow anticipated the split between the old, "anti-cyberbully" left and the newer, bullycentric Cancel Culture.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Why don't you?



Guess I have more important things to do.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 5, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Guess I have more important things to do.


Bullshit. You're posting on Kiwifarms in a thread about dating sex workers. None of us have more important things to do.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Bullshit. You're posting on Kiwifarms in a thread about dating sex workers. None of us have more important things to do.



You made it sound like its important to know the lore of some dumb whore you namedropped. I don't know who she is and I don't care.


----------



## Local Fed (May 5, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> There are many forums here. One must not necessarily be up on the lore of your deviant obsessions.


Nor did I imply that one would. The point I'm making is that you seemed surprised that someone would have this autistic piece of information stored somewhere in their head to be remembered on a whim.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Local Fed said:


> Nor did I imply that one would. The point I'm making is that you seemed surprised that someone would have this autistic piece of information stored somewhere in their head to be remembered on a whim.



That isn't what happened. I said I didn't know who it was, the surprise came from elsewhere.

Also fuck off and stop wasting my time.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 5, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> That isn't what happened. I said I didn't know who it was, the surprise came from elsewhere.
> 
> Also fuck off and stop wasting my time.


The internet is serious business


----------



## Enoby Way (May 6, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> You made it sound like its important to know the lore of some dumb whore you namedropped. I don't know who she is and I don't care.


Most of us don't know who you are and don't care that you don't know who Chantal is.

Your first response was funny but now it's just dumb.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 6, 2021)

Enoby Way said:


> Most of us don't know who you are and don't care that you don't know who Chantal is.
> 
> Your first response was funny but now it's just dumb.



I would hope you don't know who I am because I am boring and not someone who would want you to.

You also seem like a fucking weirdo who I would not want to know.


----------



## Bani (May 6, 2021)

Probably not, mainly because I really don't like the personalities often drawn to """sex work,""" in addition to the fact that I don't want to sleep with a walking STI vector.

The only exception I would consider making is if someone had a short cam/cyber phase that they'd long grown out of. The problem with being a cammer/e-whore/whatever is that the internet never forgets, and you could end up with coomers stalking you years down the line. I'm reminded of when someone tried to kill Gavin Free because they were simping for his costhot girlfriend.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 6, 2021)

was August Ames a terf? even if she was a whore, i did feel sorry for her being stabbed in the back by the very people she thought she could trust. 

selling out your friends for political points is in fashion i guess.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 6, 2021)

i know im late but i want to post it anyway.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (May 6, 2021)

No, I'm too old fashioned, I'd be the breadwinner so it'd be ME doing the sex work!  

Who ever wants to put other men's splooge into their washing machine will end up having lots of maintenance issues later in down the line.


----------



## Sucrose (May 6, 2021)

I think I'm too jealous to handle it


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 6, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I would hope you don't know who I am because I am boring and not someone who would want you to.
> 
> You also seem like a fucking weirdo who I would not want to know.


>involved in the perpetual autism machine that is KF
>thinks "other people" are the weirdos

Buddy, have I got some bad news for you.

On-topic: No, I will not fuck a whore, I would not bring her in the door.


----------



## tantric_depressive (May 6, 2021)

Literal whorurs can eat a dikk


----------



## ProtonMailMan (May 7, 2021)

Well I'm going to be going for a hooker for wife number three.    Preferably a mildly pregnant one.    Why not just get it all over with?




> Volvo240 said:
> The only stripper I know personally is a lesbian. She stopped stripping and started working at one of the chain titty restaurants. Which I guess good for her?
> I'm not saying jealousy won't exist but considering most of the clients are the opposite sex I can see why it wouldn't cause as many issues
> The weird thing is like every man I know in their late 30s to early 50s dated a stripper at some point. Story seems to always be they have a dead beat boyfriend at home and zero relationship with their dad.
> Click to expand...


Only dated my stripper a couple of times. She was hot but I was married and felt a little guilty. That marriage cost me SO many opportunities.......


----------



## tehpope (May 7, 2021)

No.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 7, 2021)

Only in a strictly professional pimp-prostitute relationship


----------



## Reverend (May 7, 2021)

Tried it long time ago, sorta worked.  Needs tweaking.


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 7, 2021)

Reverend said:


> Tried it long time ago, sorta worked.  Needs tweaking.


methheads say the darnedest things.


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 7, 2021)

no
i wont be in a relationship with your mother


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (May 7, 2021)

I think when your sole living hangs on the balance of exchanging your dignity for views (whether it's uploading videos of people sending you feces in the mail, or charging people a monthly subscription to see your gutz), then you can't have many qualms with regards to how you conduct your personal life and relationships.

Edit: But to answer the question - no, I don't think it's okay.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 7, 2021)

Given I am a straight woman, odds of this are extremely low, but no.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 7, 2021)

The only meaningful relationship a hooker is capable of having is with her pimp. I don't care if she's making $100,000 a fuck, if I'm with a woman I don't want her with other people.

If I made my income by fucking strangers I wouldn't even want to be to be with me.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (May 8, 2021)

The thing is how does one have a conversation about one's work?

 How was work today honey? Well, let's see, I blew 4 dudes before lunch, then grabbed a coffee. Afterwards, I got split-roasted by two construction workers in their work truck. On the way to Pilates, I stopped off at Kohl's and picked up some new leggings.  How about yours darling? Same shit, different day..


----------



## Reverend (May 10, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> methheads say the darnedest things.



She took everything else but Meth and yes they do.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 10, 2021)

How could I possibly respect someone who can't respect themselves? Absolutely not.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 10, 2021)

If i were, they'd actually have to be attractive and not ask for gifts but buy me gifts instead. I demand to be treated like a pretty pretty princess NEET also they can't get mad when i start fucking a girl who doesn't sell pics of themself and who i can happily walk in public with.


----------

